# Assist Hooks???



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Planning on making my own assist hooks what do yall recommend 

500lb hollow core spectra or 330 lb kevlar 

If kevlar how do yall attach it.

Target fish:
AJ
Black & Yellow Fin
Snapper
Grouper

Jig Size:
4, 6, & 8 oz


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

kevlar. cut 2x the lenght you need and double it, tie an overhand knot around the shank, run the loop up through the eye, pull tight, add a drop of super glue to the knot.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

luna sea II said:


> kevlar. cut 2x the lenght you need and double it, tie an overhand knot around the shank, run the loop up through the eye, pull tight, add a drop of super glue to the knot.


Yes sir , X2


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

On the link below click the zip file under Filename DIY Assist Hook.zip and it will show you how to make you own assist hooks.

http://www.jdmtackle.com/product_view.php?product_id=54


----------

